

Mention (Google Alerts on Steroids) launches an iPad app - redox_
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/04/mention-launches-an-ipad-app-for-its-media-monitoring-tool-opens-office-in-new-york/

======
orliesaurus
I love the web app, I believe this one will be great too

